# Last minute Christmas Gifts



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Here are some last minute Christmas Pens. The Majestic Jr. on the left is Axis Antler. The Polaris in the middle is not a gift, it is Huisache that Mesquite Man sent me. The Infinity on the right is Elk antler. You are unable to see it because of the picture but I filled the porous marrow of the Elk with brass key shavings.

Everyone have a merry Christmas.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

REALLY good looking pens, Tails..One question..on the Majestic Jr..after you finished everything, did you have any 'hang' when you screwed the top onto the bottom or did they just screw together smooth as glass...or was it just my 'technique '?.. I had nuthin' but the devil with the Jrs....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They look great!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Tuga, it did seem as though it may have been cross threaded just a bit. I did get it though and it all seems fine now. That is the first Majestic of any kind that I have built. It is a nice pen. Thinking about going over to the Craftsupply USA and trying the statesmen to see how they do.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Tails..if you're gonna try something else you might wanna look at these Sceptre kits from PSI.. New Product.. link is to complete kit, bushings, drills and pen kit...but you can get just the pen kit alone. Not too expensive and I think it actually looks better than the Majestics...and everything FITS..lol... Might check with Trodery..he picked up a couple I made for his new bosses for Christmas... Good luck in any event..

Merry Christmas......

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKDBFREE.html

pix below is a Sceptre I made from Amnoyna Burl for another customer...Forgot to take pix of Trod's pens...if he reads this he might post up some pix unless he has already given them to bosses... The sceptre has a 'postable' top on it like the Maj Jr..where you can screw the cap onto the end of the pen while you are writing with it...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> .Forgot to take pix of Trod's pens...if he reads this he might post up some pix unless he has already given them to bosses... The sceptre has a 'postable' top on it like the Maj Jr..where you can screw the cap onto the end of the pen while you are writing with it...


Sorry buddy, Santa done delivered those beautiful pens you made for me!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Tuga, I will try the sceptre kits. Been looking at them from the get go, just havent felt confident enough to jump onto that kit. In January I am going to order some and give them a try.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fishin Tails said:


> Tuga, I will try the sceptre kits. Been looking at them from the get go, just havent felt confident enough to jump onto that kit. In January I am going to order some and give them a try.


You won't be dissapointed, FT.. The kit is the easiest to assemble I have ever worked with. Very much like slimlines. The price on the link is actually the price for the kit alone..right now they are offering the complete kit with drills, bushings, etc . for free...Just to get sales started I guess.. End result is a really modern looking deco pen..and a plus for me is that you can turn it with 3/4 inch blanks instead of having to hunt for 'jumbo' blanks like the Majestics require.. Give us a pix when you jump in on them....jim


----------

